# Mr. Brog pipes, anyone own any?



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

Saw a bunch of Mr. Brog pipes online, anyone own any? If so, do tell!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

They are nice pipes i got the Churchwarden for my daughter at Christmas off E-Bay she loves it!


----------



## DirtyChicken85 (Feb 21, 2013)

I own the #21 - Old Army (the one with the "wind cage"), the #24 - Bent Army, the #37 - Viking, and the #47 - Billiard. I purchased all of them from Amazon-dot-com at what I, as a very novice smoker, would consider decent prices (I don't think that I paid more than $30 for any of them).

All look very cool and smoke well. At this point, I think that I've had five smokes in each.

I highly recommend Mr Brog, and just recently gave one as a gift (which, so far, has been well received).


----------



## DirtyChicken85 (Feb 21, 2013)

Also, the #37 - Viking is, by far, my favorite. It smokes VERY well.


----------

